# Dave Sites



## DocLogic77 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello guys...my name is Shawn Williams and I am new to this site. I came across this site when looking for my instructor in the late 70's early 80's. I started Chinese Kenpo when I was 5 at Jay T Will's in Columbus Ohio and Dave Sites was my instructor. He eventually went out on his own and I followed him to his place in Delaware Ohio. He was my instructor for about 7 years. I spent so much time practicing Kenpo that Dave became like a second dad to me. I would love to get ahold of him but can't find any contact information. His pic is shown in this thread.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15128

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 5, 2010)

Wish I could help, but I've lost track of him as well. The last I heard, he was supposed to be working for an insurance company. The person to ask would be Herb Lamprecht. He still runs the school (in a different location, down the street), the phone number is still (614) 486-8000.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't see this thread until now. Please go look at my post in the general section.


----------



## DocLogic77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Wish I could help, but I've lost track of him as well. The last I heard, he was supposed to be working for an insurance company. The person to ask would be Herb Lamprecht. He still runs the school (in a different location, down the street), the phone number is still (614) 486-8000.


 
Thanks!

Yes, I know Herb as well.  He was actually there for my black belt testing...and I believe his name is on my certificate.

I will have to give Herb a call.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## DocLogic77 (Nov 8, 2010)

jfarnsworth said:


> I didn't see this thread until now. Please go look at my post in the general section.


 
I appreciate the help.  I just put a call out to Herb and left a message.


----------

